# Youth Bass Fishing Camp...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Youth Bass Fishing Camp...*
Last Spring my brother-in-law and I set up fish camp at AEP Recreation Land.* We spent about a week there.* And we had quite a few of the younger members of our family & their friends in camp.* We had a bass boat, a jon boat, a 14ft.-V-bottom, and three canoes.* This year I will make a post/announcement prior to our trip.* If anyone wants to come along, bring your camping & fishing gear, and come on down.* I can't think of a better place to teach a young person how to fish for BASS!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

hey how old are thekids generally... i would come down im 15 and i have a mod v 14ft with decks like a bass boat or if is for little kids i could help out in the teaching aspect


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

614-bass said:


> hey how old are thekids generally... i would come down im 15 and i have a mod v 14ft with decks like a bass boat or if is for little kids i could help out in the teaching aspect


We've got some teenagers also. I suggest having at least one adult/legal responsible person per two youth/teenager. It's all free!


----------

